# Which large e commerce platforms run FreeBSD?



## azathoth (Oct 4, 2017)

Amazon from what I heard is Xen on Linux......

What big income places use FreeBSD?


----------



## Purkuapas (Oct 4, 2017)

Many years ago I asked the same question and did not find any companies that are based on FreeBSD a wide. Sometimes there are pages on the Internet where you can see 'super-company name use FreeBSD!', however it is used as a loader for any company firmware ( Sony Playstation, NetApp ) to help the company not to violate GPL. Or somebody in company run FreeBSD as router for fun. Even Netflix used FreeBSD only for http static content. All internal services and application (e.g databases, processing, billing) run on Linux, not FreeBSD. So I think that FreeBSD is hobby operating system for localhost and virtualbox only. Although I remember the time when every second company used FreeBSD in the hosting services and ISP ;-( It's my personal opinion of course. I will be glad to see fresh (from 2017)  articles or reports where representatives of large companies will honestly say: "The foundation of our IT infrastructure is the FreeBSD". And it is desirable with details, without dry phrases "We use BSD, hehe" ;-)


----------



## phoenix (Oct 4, 2017)

Netflix uses FreeBSD for a lot more than just static web pages.  The entire video distribution system using OpenConnect CDN appliances uses FreeBSD.  If you're watching a video on Netflix, there's something like a 90%+ chance it's going through a FreeBSD box.

They've even managed to figure out how to push just shy of 100 Gbps of continuous traffic through a single FreeBSD box:
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/serving-100-gbps-from-an-open-connect-appliance-cdb51dda3b99

The web UI that you see, though, and all the processing behind the scenes for all the recommendations and what not, is all hosted in Amazon Web Services.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2017)

azathoth said:


> What big income places use FreeBSD?


Handbook: 1.2.2. Who Uses FreeBSD?


----------

